# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Anh còn nợ em

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Anh còn nợ em
Công viên ghế đá
Công viên ghế đá
Lá đổ chiều êm

Và còn nợ em
Dòng xưa bến cũ
Dòng xưa bến cũ
Con sông êm đềm

Anh còn nợ em
Chim về núi nhạn
Trời mờ mưa đêm
Trời mờ mưa đêm

Anh còn nợ em
nụ hôn vội vàng
nụ hôn vội vàng
Nắng chói qua song

Anh còn nợ em
Con tim bối rối
Con tim bối rối
Anh còn nợ em

Và còn nợ em
Cuộc tình đã lỡ..
Cuộc tình đã lỡ
Anh còn nợ em....

----------

